# Ich gehe ins Kino / zum Kino



## knowable

Guten Abend,
Ich glaube ich weiß, man muss sagen: Ich gehe ins Kino statt Ich gehe zum Kino. Aber kann man den Satz mit zu für unrichtig halten?
Ich gehe ins Kino heißt man sieht den Film, während ich gehe zum Kino könnte vielleicht meinen man hat eine Verabredung dort (z.B vor oder neben dem Kino ) aber möchte sicher nicht den Film sehen?
Passiert es dasselbe mit den folgenden Sätzen? : Ich gehe zum Park. Ich gehe in den Park. Oder: Ich fahre mit dem Rad zur Universität. Ich fahre mit dem Rad in die Universität.
Wenn meine Voraussetzung richtig wäre, dürfte man überhaupt nie sagen: Ich fahre mit dem Bus in die Schule (sondern zur Schule). 
Vielen Dank


----------



## pterois

Richtig:

ins Kino / in den Park / in die Schule = hinein
zum Kino / zum Park / zur Schule = dorthin, aber (noch) nicht hinein

"Mit dem Bus in die Stadt fahren" ist zu empfehlen, "mit dem Bus in die Schule fahren" sollte man besser nicht. Aber auch "mit dem Fahrrad in die Universität fahren" dürfte zumindest Verwunderung auslösen. ;-)


----------



## knowable

pterois said:


> Richtig:
> 
> ins Kino / in den Park / in die Schule = hinein
> zum Kino / zum Park / zur Schule = dorthin, aber (noch) nicht hinein
> 
> "Mit dem Bus in die Stadt fahren" ist zu empfehlen, "mit dem Bus in die Schule fahren" sollte man besser nicht. Aber auch "mit dem Fahrrad in die Universität fahren" dürfte zumindest Verwunderung auslösen. ;-)



Vielen Dank. Das war nützlich und witzig erklärt.


----------



## timboleicester

Vielen dank. 

Ich habe diese Losung gefunden, was denkt ihr an die nummer 5.?

LÖSUNG:
1. Ich gehe zu Peter.
2. Ich war beim Arzt.
3. Ich fahre nach Leipzig.
4. Sie wohnt in Hamburg.
5. Heute Abend gehe ich zum Theater.   <--
6. Er kommt heute spät nach Hause.
7. Sie ist seit drei Stunden zu Hause.
8. Ich gehe zu Oma.


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo timboleicester.

Wenn du das Theaterstück sehen möchtest, musst du sagen: Heute Abend gehe ich ins Theater.

"Zum Theater gehen" gibt es auch, aber es bedeutet, dass du Schauspieler oder Regisseur oder vielleicht Souffleur werden möchtest, also ein "gehen" im übertragenen Sinn. Das passt aber schlecht mit der Zeitangabe: heute Abend.

Gruß.


----------



## timboleicester

Alemanita said:


> Hallo timboleicester.
> 
> Wenn du das Theaterstück sehen möchtest, musst du sagen: Heute Abend gehe ich ins Theater.
> 
> "Zum Theater gehen" gibt es auch, aber es bedeutet, dass du Schauspieler oder Regisseur oder vielleicht Souffleur werden möchtest, also ein "gehen" im übertragenen Sinn. Das passt aber schlecht mit der Zeitangabe: heute Abend.
> 
> Gruß.



Thank you .. es ist ein bisschen verrückt zu sagen "Heute Abend möchte ich Souffeur werden"  Danke für deine Erklärung


----------



## Tonerl

timboleicester said:


> Heute Abend möchte ich Souffeur werden



Heute Abend gehe ich _*"ins/in das"*_ Theater am Hauptplatz, um mich vorzustellen, _*denn ich möchte /Souffleur Schauspieler werden *_

Wie fahren mit dem Fahrrad „_*zum“*_ _*Theater*_ am Hafen
Von hier bis _*„zum“*_ _*Theater*_ geht man höchsatens 5 Minuten zu Fuß
Auf dem Weg _*„zum“ Theater*_ hatte sie einen Verkehrsunfall
Wenn ich erwachsen bin gehe ich _*"zum" Theater*_, denn ich möchte Schauspieler werden (umgangsspachlich) etc...


----------

